# in Kraft



## melisa

El documento es unn Vollmacht/Carta poder. No sé qué quiere decir con in Kraft y quisiera saber como podría traducir Errichtung.

Die Vollmacht bleibt daher in Kraft, wenn ich nach ihrer Errichtung geschäftsunfähig geworden sein sollte.


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## EvilWillow

Hola,

in Kraft bleiben = gültig bleiben, Gültigkeit nicht verlieren (in der Rechtssprache verwendet)

das Gesetz tritt in Kraft = das Gesetz wird verabschiedet und damit für alle verbindlich, alle müssen sich nun an das Gesetz halten

nach Errichtung der Vollmacht = nachdem die Vollmacht erstellt und rechtskräftig wurde

Der Satz will also sagen, dass die Vollmacht ihre rechtliche Gültigkeit nicht verliert, wenn die Person, die sie ausgestellt hat, geschäftsunfähig werden sollte. Die bevollmächtigte Person kann dann für ihn/sie weiterhin Geschäfte abwickeln.

¿Eso te ayuda? Desgraciadamente no hablo mucho español.


----------



## melisa

Muchas gracias por la explicación. Ahora tengo más claro lo que quiere decir en esa oración.

Danke!


----------



## heidita

melisa said:


> El documento es unn Vollmacht/Carta poder. No sé qué quiere decir con in Kraft y quisiera saber como podría traducir Errichtung.
> 
> Die Vollmacht bleibt daher in Kraft, wenn ich nach ihrer Errichtung geschäftsunfähig geworden sein sollte.
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
La autorización/el poder queda en vigor, cuando después de establecerse dicho poder quedara inválido/a (incapacitada).


----------



## elroy

"cuando...quedara"?


----------



## heidita

elroy said:


> "cuando...quedara"?


 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> La autorización/el poder queda en vigor, cuando después de establecerse dicho poder quedara inválido/a (incapacitada).


 

El poder entra en vigor, de manera permanente, en caso de que /si me quedara incapacitado/inválido.


----------



## elroy

Heidita, ¿no te parece mejor "en caso de que me *quede*"?

Con "si" estoy de acuerdo con "quedara".


----------



## boyaco

*El poder seguira siendo valido si quedo incapacitado despues de su redaccion.
*
a proposito, es "quedar incapacitado". No se necesita el "me"


----------



## heidita

*La validez del poder seguirá vigente incluso en caso de quedar incapacitado después de su redacción.*

...incluso cuando me quede...

...incluso en caso de que quede (*elroy!)*

...si me quedara...

Me gusta más quedara que se ajusta más al original. 

Muy bueno lo de _redacción._

(¿NO tienes tildes?)


----------



## elroy

heidita said:


> *La validez del poder seguirá vigente incluso en caso de quedar incapacitado después de su redacción.*
> 
> ...incluso cuando me quede...
> 
> ...incluso en caso de que quede (*elroy!)*
> 
> ...si me quedara...


 Ahora sí que estoy contento.  Lo que me había molestado era el "cuando/en caso de que...quedara". 

Gracias por la corrección, Boyaco. ¡A ver si algún día consigo saber siempre cuándo es "quedar" y cuándo es "quedarse"!


----------



## boyaco

> Gracias por la corrección, Boyaco. ¡A ver si algún día consigo saber siempre cuándo es "quedar" y cuándo es "quedarse"!



si, este es uno de esos bien complicados. Por eso no trate de explicarlo.
Por ejemplo "quedar(se) soltero" se podria decir de ambas formas en diferentes ocasiones.


----------

